

IPhone vs. BlackBerry: For once, Apple might lose a popularity contest - mchang16
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/02/18/iphone-vs-blackberry-once-apple-might-lose-popularity-contest

======
charlesju
I disagree.

1\. iPhone is carrier locked, Blackberry is not. (Yes, some phones are carrier
locked, but they have at least one model with each carrier).

2\. Apple still won.

3\. Blackberry is entrenched into corporate America, while the iPhone has to
hustle the massses. Given that fact, the iPhone is still an incredible
overachiever.

4\. The Storm has been unequivocally pronounced as teh sucks, whereas the
iPhone has been unequivocally pronounced as the best thing to happen to mobile
since sliced bread.

5\. Being a better loser than your peers thought you were doesn't deny the
fact that you're still a loser.

------
tallanvor
Oh, that's going to piss off the Apple fanboys (and girls)!

While I can understand the appeal of the iPhone, I just can't see it as
anything more than a toy that happens to also be a phone, and it seems like
Apple was more interested in making it an internet device than an actual
phone. My last Blackberry (a Pearl), on the other hand, was a great phone, and
it also let me send text messages really quickly. Sure, the browser was slow,
but it did what I needed, and I already have an iPod so I don't need another
mp3 player.

